# Hi im new! Photos of my pony!



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice horse!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

What a lovely little pony and look at her jump! Wow!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome!  Wow, she's gorgeous. I love her name, too.


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks!
8) 
Its actually a gelding, but ssshhhhhhh i wont tell him you thought he was a girl!


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

More! 
But in a much lower quality as comp is playing up and wont upload them any bigger!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry! LOL! He*
Aww, he's lovely!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

OH MY GOSH, im in love with him!!!!! and love his name too  

i've always wanted to visit ireland, i bet it's beautiful there! how old is you're boy? and how tall?

WELCOME!


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks, he's my baby! Only 6 so just starting out on his showjumping career! I have thousands of photos of him i'll post some more later!

he's a 14.2hh btw


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He's adorable! You two look like you'll make a great team!

And welcome to the HF!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in love hehehe

he's just so gorgeous!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the HorseForum! I look forward to getting to know you and hearing more stories about your beautiful pony!  

He is a very handsome man and he sure seems to have a lot of jump to him!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
You've got a lovely boy, and it looks like you guys are a great team.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You two make quite the pair! Very nice! 

Oh and welcome to the HF!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Your horse is absolutely stunning!! He has a great jump and looks like he'll be an amazing show jumper. I'd love to see more pics.


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

hey guys, thanks for all the great comments!!

I actually have lots of ponies and horses so i'll show you some more later on!

As for flint heres some more!















































































Thats enough for now!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahh he's sucha cutie!  Looks fab. Pretty beach pic too!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

He is Goregeous 

What part of Ireland are you from? 

I'm in Enland, but Misty came over from Ireland on a ferry and ended up with me


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

aw thank you both!

Im from dublin, well the outskirts!  
WHat part of england are you from , i know it pretty well, ive spent a lot of time there!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow what a stunning fella! Such a pop on him too, you look great together! :wink: 
Welcome to the Horseforum!


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks! i love him to bits but he can be so bold sometimes, think he's just going through a phase!! :lol:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Cool 8) Misty is from Donegal (Dunlewey) I am in Manchester, near warrington (if you know towns) but he countryside bit lol


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

oh cool, in know donegal quite well!
I dont really know manchester but ive been there once, i know sussex and cambridge and london very well!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Do you know Dunlewey? She is a Dunlewey Connemara Pony


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

Beautiful!!! Thanks For Sharing!!!


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

I do know dunlewly yeah!
thanks kira!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

He sure loves to jump - thanks for the pictures. He's a hotty - and you jump very well


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow!  I want to visit Dunlewey and meet Mistys mum and half brothers and sisters


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

you should!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

great pics!


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

he is very cute!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  You have a lovely "pony"


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

*thanks!*

thank you all!
Why do you put ''pony'' though?


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

what a adorable pony, I love him. You 2 sure make a good team.


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)




----------

